
Bloomberg spy chip claims are impossible Apple, says analysis - evo_9
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/23/bloomberg-spy-chip/
======
vectorEQ
impossible Apple? What kind of apple is that? Is this some sort of fruit
analist?

